# Soffit Construction question



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

OK, I have an acoustical in nature question. I am going to be starting on false soffits this weekend and I am thinking about using 2x2's for the framework and then covering the top (which would affix to the ceiling) and the bottom (which is the side where the lights will be mounted) with plywood. 

I thought this would provide a bit more support when I wrap it in drywall as well as making it simpler to fasten the drywall to it. Obviously, the cons are the added weight and the need to cut through 2 layers to install recessed lights.

However, I am not sure how this will affect the room acoustics as I am in essence making it a double layer when the walls are already double layered. Is there a reason (other than those above) I should not use plywood and just go with 2x2s for the entire false soffit structure? IIRC, using just 2x2s is the "ladder" construction method I have seen in a few other soffit builds.

TIA!

Joe


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

All depends on what you want to use them for. If you're doing HVAC in there and want the isolation, then 2 layers of drywall is better and easier to install the cans. If not and you want to take advantage of them for bottom end control, then just do the stick frame, insulate, and cover with cloth and only do the plywood where you need the cans.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bpape said:


> All depends on what you want to use them for. If you're doing HVAC in there and want the isolation, then 2 layers of drywall is better and easier to install the cans. If not and you want to take advantage of them for bottom end control, then just do the stick frame, insulate, and cover with cloth and only do the plywood where you need the cans.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan,

These are actually false soffits - I already did double layers around my HVAC in that room to try to completely isolate them. I would like to use them for bottom end control, but I am not sure how to wrap them in cloth while also allowing me to put up a light tray - I will have to go back to the books and see if I can find a couple examples in other builds so I can wrap my head around how to do that.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, Bryan, a follow-on question occured to me. Just how much low end absorption should I plan for? I am already planning for super chunk traps in the front corners, and more than likely some smaller traps in the rear corners. I also have plans for a riser that I will mostly likely cut vents in the front to use it for low end absorption as well.


----------

